
Herp Derp - A browser extension to protect you from stupidity on YouTube - jemeshsu
http://www.tannr.com/herp-derp-youtube-comments/
======
marknutter
My funny youtube comments story:

I taught myself how to whistle loudly with two fingers a few years back and in
the process annoyed my friends for a few days. When I finally learned how I
posted a quick video on youtube to send to my friends and rub it in their
faces. The thing is, I had also intended on posting a how-to video, but I
accidentally put the title "How to Two-Finger Whistle" on the short clip for
my friends. I forgot about it and then the comments started rolling in..

The video now has over 100,000 views, is one of the highest ranking how to
links on google for learning to whistle loudly, and I get about one comment a
week filled with the kind of hate and vitriol only youtube users can generate,
and it always makes my day when they come in. Read through the comments, it's
a riot:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdToC3H1xsY>

------
jakeonthemove
Ah, Youtube comments - their IQ sometimes (most of the time?) reaches negative
IQ levels. I've learned to avoid scrolling down to read them.

I also found out that you can use AdBlock plus to block elements on a page -
useful for removing news blocks, Facebook feeds, and other distracting stuff
from websites you frequently read...

------
cleverjake
A slightly more mature alternative -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fcfhbkjlcdfcalpimj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fcfhbkjlcdfcalpimjcpmgacnopdfjcf)

Auto hides all youtube comments, behind a togglable button.

------
egypturnash
My boyfriend likes to brows 4chan and similar sites looking for images. He
loathes the comments. So a while back I wrote a user.css to resize all the
comment text to about 3px. You could still tell how much people were talking,
and possibly make mouth-flappy motions with your hand while making noises like
Beaker, then giggle.

This makes me happy in much the same way.

------
schwede
I think it might be cooler if it actually figured out which comments should be
replaced with herp derp.

------
sgentle
Reminds me a bit of FeynTube, which replaces YouTube comments with Richard
Feynman quotes: <https://github.com/CodeFarmer/feyntube>

~~~
TurplePurtle
Made an updated version of that script here:
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/125021>

------
Mavyrk
I adblock YouTube comments, personally. I suppose this is a cute modification
of that same idea, but I'd rather not have to get another extension when ones
I have already suit that purpose.

